# Oil and Gas Companies Calgary



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi all,

Does anyone know how to get into I.T in the big oil and gas companies in Calgary? Thinking of changing my job and would like to get a start with one of the big firms. Does anyone have any advice or have any contacts? Or even which would be the best ones to apply with. 

Thanks


----------



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Steven,

I have 2 years software development experience with VB.Net and SQL but im looking to get into more of a support role. 
I am currently on the one year visa but will be applying for the second year.

Thanks


----------



## GoldDragon (Feb 2, 2012)

smiley190 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know how to get into I.T in the big oil and gas companies in Calgary? Thinking of changing my job and would like to get a start with one of the big firms. Does anyone have any advice or have any contacts? Or even which would be the best ones to apply with.
> 
> Thanks


First of all, you can apply for an IT position at any of the oil companies, afterall, they would all have an IT department.

I'll give you a couple of names here, but really there are an enormous number of oil companies in Calgary - see internet.
It's all about your resume. Make sure its done well. Send it to oil companies. They will contact you if you have skills and/or experience they are looking for. 


Alco Gas & Oil Production Equipment Ltd

Suncor

Husky energy

Imperial oil

Regards, and good luck.
Gold Dragon


----------

